# Painted SE-R rims



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Alright I got my SE-R rims on monday morning so since then I've spent countless hours polishing the lips and sanding them to be painted. I have painted one and have a picture here 


























tell me what you think of it... the lip will be polished I just didnt take off the masking tape yet. I'm happy with the way it came out and I'll post more pictures when they are 100% done. That'll be by friday night cuz I have to leave for school Saturday morning. 

-James


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *:thumbup: *


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *:thumbup: *


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *tell me what you think of it... the lip will be polished I just didnt take off the masking tape yet. I'm happy with the way it came out and I'll post more pictures when they are 100% done.
> -James *


I just painted my junk yard GXE rims and they came out excellent too. These alloys are surprisingly very paintable. If I had any errors or heavy drips, I would just wet sand it with 600 grit (I think), repaint and there you go, simple fix. Just make sure you use a quality brand name paint. I then let them cure in the furnace room at work for a few days. What flaws there are can only been seen if you stoop down and examine them. I also made sure to sand and paint the bead so the tires will seat well.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks great so far. What color did you use?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

its Duplicolor paint color is Grafite. I heard about it on DSMtuners.com I saw somebody used this on his stock wheels and they looked great. The good news is I have primed the other 3 wheels its just too cold outside for spraypaint tonight (4) so I'm gonna spray them tommorow... get the tires put on them and them on the car on friday and have pics then.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice job


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Alrighty... heres the new pic with the polished lip

http://www.geocities.com/ninja_cereal/rims2.html


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

they look great, I want to get some and paint them white....or maybe blue. that proves how easy it is.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

WOW! What a change. Looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hehe.. it looks good !! what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Duplicolor Paint... I got it at autozone but I know they have it other auto places its made for rims... the color is Graffite... The primer I used is white... I can take a pic of them in white if you'd like to see what they look like before I finish the rest.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/ninja_cereal/rimW.html

for the white SER rims


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The white looks good too. 

I got a suggestion. Why dont you just put all of your pics on one site, so we can see the changes all at once. Instead of having seperate sites with one pic.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
How did you prep the rims?
Just primer then paint?
What did you use to initially clean them?
What sanding?
Did you spray the whole thing, or just the part of the wheel that faces people?
(meaning could you just spray the rims with them off the car but the tire still on the rim, with wheel weights removed)
Is there a clear coat?
How do you clean the rims now?

Seth


----------



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

hey, i have a question. did you make sure to take the wheel weights off? because in the pic of the primered wheel, it looks like there is still a weight on it. if so, you're going ot have to do the wheel again. also, make sure when you get the tires mounted that you tell the guy to static balance the wheels, so there isnt any weights on the outside lip.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

That white looks great I love it! My sentra is dark blue, so you guys think that it would look cool with dark blue rims or white?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Q: Why dont you just put all of your pics on one site?
A: Cuz I'm lazy... plus more pictures means longer load times.

Q: How did you prep the rims?/
A: Sanded the shit out of the clear coat until it was smooth then primer then paint... Also taped the lips and sanded them nice and shiny

Q: What did you use to initially clean them?
A: Goo Gone to get the stickers and marker off from Fed Ex and then just soap and water and some elbow grease

Q: What sanding?
A: I got metal sand paper from home depot that came in a three step pack, coarse medium and fine so I dont know the grades 

Q: Did you spray the whole thing, or just the part of the wheel that faces people?
A: Just the part that faces people.... Do I need to do the rest (that isnt a smart ass question im serious)?

Q: Is there a clear coat?
A: I just put the clear coat on today after work... It was Duplicolor brand enamel spray color was crystal clear.

Q: How do you clean the rims now?
A: I just did them yesterday and they arent even on my car yet so I dont clean them.. I would just guess regular cleaners?

Q: did you make sure to take the wheel weights off?
A: Nope. I am a dumbass BUT since then (this night) I sprayed them again with the weights off... only 2 were on anyway. But oh well its a learning experience so I hope I'm not the only one learning from my mistakes.... 

Q: My sentra is dark blue, so you guys think that it would look cool with dark blue rims or white?
A: check it out for yourself http://www.geocities.com/ninja_cereal/woowoo.html


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh and Seth if you wanna see the rims in person I'll probably be going to montreal some time before spring break, I'm just in Plattsburgh.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Very well done I like alot


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Very nice :thumbup: 
I love both colors but I think the white would look best with the color of your car. Then again I'd have to see both to totally decide!

E


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh my car is black... the blue car is just an example of blue and I photoshopped the white wheels on them... In my opinion white wheels would look silly on a black car. Thanks for all the compliments


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey that blue car is kbrassfi's 200. I should know I was right there when that picture was taken. BTW whats up with your avatar? Honda Roolz? Are you trying to send out subliminal messages?.........lol
So when are you going to install them on your car? I wanna see some pics.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

HONDA PWNS.... its just a joke hehe. I should have them installed tonight (thats what I promised) but I'm VERY lazy plus my friend went in the hospital with apendicitis so I was visiting her... but I GOTTA do them tommorow because I have to leave for school tommorow night. I will post pics then I promise.


----------



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

hey, i have a teal 200sx, i also couldnt decide on white or gunmetal. if anyone has a pic of either, let me know. thanks.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

check out this page again... http://www.geocities.com/ninja_cereal/woowoo.html with both photoshopped on kbrassfi's 200's car... hope he doesnt mind


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i vote WHITE !


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i vote WHITE ! *


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

white looks cleaner and fits it nicer...

But for somereason that gun-metal gives it a tough agressive look for some reason ... 

So I would say gunmetal... unless you liek clean nice stuff :banana:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

white is only clean for so long...

Plus white would look rediculous on my black car butt if it was a blue car I would want white rims too.

And I lied, I did not have them finished in time to put them on my car.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Thats TRUE!!! White rims are so damn hard to take care of and cleaning them is a real bitch.



I still say Gun-Metal


----------



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

i still cant really decide. both look decent on the blue car. but im afaid gunmetal would look like crap with teal. i know white will look good, i just dont want to clean them that often.
if anyone knows anyone with a pic online of a teal 200sx with gunmetal wheels, let me know.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

How much did all this run? Did you sand by hand or did you use a sander?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

tim's 95 se-r said:


> *i still cant really decide. both look decent on the blue car. but im afaid gunmetal would look like crap with teal. i know white will look good, i just dont want to clean them that often.
> if anyone knows anyone with a pic online of a teal 200sx with gunmetal wheels, let me know. *


yes please some1 with a pic post pls, i need to see so i can decide between spraying them gunmetal, or respraying them the same color .


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

lowridin23 said:


> *How much did all this run? Did you sand by hand or did you use a sander? *


4 bucks per can of paint / 3 cans (12 bucks)
4 dollars per can of primer / 1 can (4 bucks)
3 dollars per Metal Sanding paper packets / 2 packets (6 dollars)

that comes to 22 dollars. To take the tires off and put them back on, I have a friend... etc etc. Anyway it was a total of 22 bucks on top of the 300 shipped I paid for wheels and tires


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Go Gunmetal......l its 2003. White is about as out as Silver these days.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
So I'm in the process of painting my rims, and I've got one side down. Just have the clear coat left. Let me say the difference is AMAZING. Graphite looks much much much better. And with fresh paint the rims look brand new and super clean.
Unfortunately I couldn't get the wheel weights off, so that may be a future problem. However I can always respray the area and re'clearcoat it again, so it shouldn't be too much trouble. 
Yes pics to come, you shouldn't worry about that with me.
I may do it in a separate thread though.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *OK,
> So I'm in the process of painting my rims, and I've got one side down. Just have the clear coat left. Let me say the difference is AMAZING. Graphite looks much much much better. And with fresh paint the rims look brand new and super clean.
> Unfortunately I couldn't get the wheel weights off, so that may be a future problem. However I can always respray the area and re'clearcoat it again, so it shouldn't be too much trouble.
> Yes pics to come, you shouldn't worry about that with me.
> ...


Yeah Im up next with--re-painting my rims. But Im having my shop do it.. a whole new BLACK

Or if I can grow the BALLS--maybe Bronze


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



MP2050 said:


> *Yeah Im up next with--re-painting my rims. But Im having my shop do it.. a whole new BLACK
> 
> Or if I can grow the BALLS--maybe Bronze  *


bronze would be pretty nice... and very original. have someone photoshop it 4 u.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
See:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=134639#post134639

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

does n-e-one know a good place 2 powder coat my rims?

i want to powder coat my rims and need a good shop that can do it here in so. cali.

and approx how much / rim


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

that should probably be a new thread liu.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's an idea to make sanding them a lot easier:use red scotchbrite pads.They conform to the shape of the wheel easier.


----------

